
Nice overview of Perl6 release - fiberbrb
http://i-programmer.info/programming/perl/9294-perl-6-first-official-release.html
======
fiberbrb
Perl6 history,JVM vs MoarVM,differences between Perl5 and Perl6 and quotes
from Perl personas

